# In need of...



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I am going to be going on vacation in June. I need something to keep my biofilter going in a couple of tanks. Prefer bristlenose with some size (Wayne), but will take anything that you want to give up cheaply. You can have them back also, if you want, when I get back and fill the tanks with more discus. Let me know.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

If your just looking for fish, when I get the discus you can take the barbs i have.


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

*loaners*

Well heck Jim, I can loan you some catfish. How many do you need? Give me a call and we'll arrange a time to do it. I've got other fish that you can borrow ,too. Just let me know.

Wayne


----------

